# Who can preach in the PCA?



## larryjf (Sep 29, 2006)

Are only ordained ministers able to preach a sermon in a PCA church, or can the Session decide?


----------



## Romans922 (Sep 29, 2006)

I can preach and im not ordained or licensed.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Romans922_
> I can preach and im not ordained or licensed.



Isn't that because you're a divinity student? I think otherwise you would have to be a RE if you're not a TE.

I wonder how uniform this practice is within the PCA, though.


----------



## Romans922 (Sep 29, 2006)

I don't know. I'm ignorant. I just get asked to preach and so I go. I tell my elders but I have only been in the PCA for 2 yrs. I'm not very smart on that case. I know you can't preach in the same church more than once a month unless you licensed or ordained.


----------



## wsw201 (Sep 29, 2006)

Andrew is correct. 

Normally only those who are liscensed or ordained can preach. Anyone else can only exhort. Those under Presbytery care only and have not been liscensed can only preach on a limited basis.

One other thing though; Only those who are ordained can give the salutation, benediction and administer the Sacraments. 

Andrew, why not go for your liscense?


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 29, 2006)

I am "under care" and "exhort" at my local church. I will be up for licensing in a year or so.


----------



## CDM (Sep 29, 2006)

I'm in the PCA, and under care of my Presbytery, pursuing an M.Div at RTS Charlotte. 

It was my understanding I will be "exhorting" the congregation as I am not ordained. I am not positive about this yet, but it isn't considered "preaching". 

Also, as the Lord would have it, I may be a RE starting in January 2007 (congregation votes next week or so). I don't think being a Seminarian has anything to do with it either.

Either way, it ain't "preaching" by the PCA's book.


----------



## Romans922 (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wsw201_
> Andrew is correct.
> 
> Normally only those who are liscensed or ordained can preach. Anyone else can only exhort. Those under Presbytery care only and have not been liscensed can only preach on a limited basis.
> ...



One: I'm not under care, although I go before presbytery in November
Two: I have no plan to preach at a church more than once a month at this time. 
Three: There is no need for me to be licensed unless I am going to preach at a church more than once a month. 
Four: People in my presbytery have told me that I don't need to be licensed.
Five: It isn't a status thing where I am better if I am licensed.

[Edited on 9-29-2006 by Romans922]


----------



## Scott (Oct 6, 2006)

Where in the BCO or elsehwere do we find the distinction between preaching and exhortation? How are each of the words defined? Thanks

[Edited on 10-6-2006 by Scott]


----------



## Scott (Oct 6, 2006)

"One other thing though; Only those who are ordained can give the salutation, benediction and administer the Sacraments."

That intrigues me. To have an absolute requirement of ordination for administration of the sacraments but not for preaching makes it appear as if administration of the sacraments is more important than preaching, which would be an odd result for preaching-centered form of worship as is typical in reformed circles.


----------



## wsw201 (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> "One other thing though; Only those who are ordained can give the salutation, benediction and administer the Sacraments."
> 
> That intrigues me. To have an absolute requirement of ordination for administration of the sacraments but not for preaching makes it appear as if administration of the sacraments is more important than preaching, which would be an odd result for preaching-centered form of worship as is typical in reformed circles.



Actually, only those who are ordained can preach. Everyone else exhorts. Were you able to find out the differences? I have no clue.


----------



## Croghanite (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wsw201_
> 
> 
> One other thing though; Only those who are ordained can give the salutation, benediction and administer the Sacraments.



Where can I find this? My Church has been slowly, but surely, having the CHOIR give the benediction. Yes, the choir...
It has been very frustrating having to deal with issues like this in my Church.


----------



## raekwon (Feb 23, 2007)

Our former pastoral intern (who is now a divinity student at Covenant) was given occasion to preach a few times. At the time, he was not a divinity student, neither was he licensed or ordained.

My pastor wants to give opportunities to preach to the ruling elders (once we have them, that is), and he's encouraging those of us who become elders to consider the possibility of pursuing license as well.


----------



## beej6 (Feb 24, 2007)

I think this has come up before... in the OPC Book of Church Order, exhortation is mentioned but not specifically defined. Technically, only ordained men preach; others (REs) exhort.


----------

